# Furry Anime Recommendations



## CCTakato (Apr 25, 2017)

With Grimoire of Zero airing this season, I was wondering if anyone had any other recommendations for any other anime with anthro characters in it?  Of course there's the obvious recommendations of Mamoru Hosoda movies like Wolf Children but I'm looking for series recommendations.  The only other ones I've seen with a heavy furry focus have been Hyper Police and Polar Bear Cafe.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 25, 2017)

Hunter x Hunter is a classic in itself, but aside of other things, it has a huge (and universally acclaimed) arc around the second half called "Chimera Ant Arc", which doesn't throw in anthros just to make things prettier, but uses them as a major focus of the plot, commenting on such themes as evolution, natural selection and food chain changes. I should mention that it's also pretty dark and mind-screwing too, to a "Neon Genesis Evangelion" degree - basically, anthros in it are antagonists to humanity, and one of the main themes is "will human beings become a helpless livestock if somebody more intelligent and physically capable comes to existence". If you're not interested in watching the whole thing from start to finish (which is something I strongly recommend, it's one of the better and more forward-thinking shounen titles out there), you can just watch this arc alone - it doesn't have many direct connections to the rest of the plot (aside of moving main character a bit forward) and can be easily digested by somebody who didn't watch previous 50+ episodes or so.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 25, 2017)

if you like kemono and classic old-school animation, i highly recommend 'Meitantei Holmes'.





You can also find truckloads of other recommendations in other threads around here.


----------



## CCTakato (Apr 25, 2017)

I always keep meaning to watch Hunter x Hunter but I have so many anime I'm watching right now that I can't really afford the time to start on a long running show but I'll keep that arc in mind when I eventually watch it.  Isn't Sherlock Hound the series Miyazaki did?  I always keep forgetting about it.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 26, 2017)

CCTakato said:


> Isn't Sherlock Hound the series Miyazaki did?


Only the first few episodes but the show's quality doesn't drop too much beyond those few. There's a few sub-par episodes with janky animation later on but the majority of the show is good quality. Plus the whole show is adorable throughout.


----------



## CHZ (Apr 27, 2017)

Wolfs Rain is alright


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 28, 2017)

_Gingitsune_ immediately springs to mind; my significant other once described it as "_Natsume Yuujinchou_ for furries," which is actually really high praise.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2017)

Pokemon. Got LOTS of anthro characters. Plenty of seasons, too.
Or you can check out Digimon. The fucking animals speak, too!


----------



## Diretooth (Apr 28, 2017)

While not explicitly furry, Log Horizon is an excellent show. One of the more prominent main characters is even a fully anthro talking cat.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> While not explicitly furry, Log Horizon is an excellent show. One of the more prominent main characters is even a fully anthro talking cat.


HNGGGGG!!!! YES!

Chief Nyanta's awesome!

....Now I wanna watch Log Horizon for the nth time.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 30, 2017)

Hakkenden: Eight Dogs of the East

The show itself is nothing special, but I'll mention it because it's quite new (2013) and since there are many instances of talking animals, like the brother who can transform into a cute dog.


----------

